# Allow me to share with you the ONLY consistent moneymax



## middayshowers (Nov 4, 2019)

*Careermaxing*

This applies mainly to youngcels

Whatever form of education you're in right now try as hard as you can to get the top possible grades, at whatever point if you can choose what option to take academically take the harder option

Work hard enough to get into a top university and take a no bullshit real degree (no gender studies). You want to get into a professional high paid career, such as:

* Finance (banking, etc)
* Management consultancy 
* Big law (law, at a top firm)
* Accountancy

You want to get into a top firm at the start of your career and then job hop every 3-5 years to maximize salary as you'll probably be underpaid 5 years after starting.* End goal is reaching management or achieving equity in some big company*, $1m+ salary is achievable in later life if you start your career in a top field then work hard as fuck

Good luck


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 4, 2019)

NEETcels are laughing while looking at this


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Nov 4, 2019)

Selling drugs is more profitable


----------



## DidntRead (Nov 4, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> NEETcels are rooting in their moms basement


----------



## Lightbulb (Nov 4, 2019)

As if that’s not what everyone suggests already. Ground breaking news right here OP


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 4, 2019)

Work 14 hours a day theory


----------



## DoctorPMA (Nov 4, 2019)

easier said than done


----------



## fukmylyf (Nov 4, 2019)

middayshowers said:


> Whatever form of education you're in right now try as hard as you can to get the top possible grades, at whatever point if you can choose what option to take academically *take the harder option*




literally the opposite of what successful people do. Work smart not hard


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 4, 2019)

Just spend your whole youth studycelling to land only an 150k/yr job that makes you sell your soul for 100hrs/week whilst being on call 24/7 with no social life theory


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 4, 2019)

fukmylyf said:


> literally the opposite of what successful people do. Work smart not hard


Yea like this forum consists of smart people


----------



## ldar = cope (Nov 4, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Just spend your whole youth studycelling to land only an 150k/yr job that makes you sell your soul for 100hrs/week whilst being on call 24/7 with no social life theory


400 weeks vs 1 meeks


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 4, 2019)

ldar = cope said:


> 400 weeks vs 1 meeks



I mean if someone enjoys Lawyering for 80 hours a week and being on call 24/7 then that's great. If someone here goes ER then they know who they can trust as a resource.

But at the end of the day...Only a very small percentage of the population is that engaged or invested in wanting to work 80+ hours in a competitive environment that takes away from every aspect of their life.

People should be trying to maximize their earnings in 30-40 hours or less per week so they can still receive benefits and insurance but still have free time for their hobbies and friends/family. 

80+ hours a week is too much. And 150k/year isn't real wealth. You could work 100 hours a week with two average jobs and probably pull in just as much as 80% of big law employees in their first couple years.


----------



## pretty boy (Nov 4, 2019)

Accounting really doesn't pay that much (even at big 4) until 10 yrs of experience.

Finance does pay a lot but you gotta be high tier student at a target school to land a good job at a good firm, similar w/ mgmt consulting.

These jobs pay well but you;ll be working excruciating hours (especially with fin and consulting).
As for your idea of reaching a $1M salary jfl, even if u do make it one these firms you'd really have to be the best of the best to be making that after 10yrs (and if your posting on forums like these that is not you)

Everything sound easy on paper but when you get your foot in the door you realise it isn't.

BTW This is all dog-shit work literally no one who does it cares, but they gotta act like they do.

Realistically, if your serious about making loads of $$, you gotta start your own thing and go from there, very few get rich off a job.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 4, 2019)

I have spoken in person with the CTO of Philips and he had an absolute shit tier salary (170k/year) for 60 hours/week. And that's in the netherlands where you pay 52% income tax, so you get like 80k of that. What a joke.


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 4, 2019)

pretty boy said:


> Accounting really doesn't pay that much (even at big 4) until 10 yrs of experience.
> 
> Finance does pay a lot but you gotta be high tier student at a target school to land a good job at a good firm, similar w/ mgmt consulting.
> 
> ...


The only people who make it to the high earnings are the ones who genuinely care


----------



## fobos (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm going to become instagram influencer


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Nov 4, 2019)

fobos said:


> I'm going to become instagram influencer



Chados


----------



## Gosick (Nov 4, 2019)

pretty boy said:


> Accounting really doesn't pay that much (even at big 4) until 10 yrs of experience.
> 
> Finance does pay a lot but you gotta be high tier student at a target school to land a good job at a good firm, similar w/ mgmt consulting.
> 
> ...


best way is to inheritancemaxx off your parents.


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 4, 2019)

Jfl if u have to be awake to make money


----------



## Justttt (Nov 4, 2019)

I want to be a welder tbh


----------



## Pietrosiek (Nov 4, 2019)

Cope, become your own boss, make your own buisness. Carrier ios for cucks, learning stupid shit just to impress rich dude to give you more money.


----------



## Gosick (Nov 4, 2019)

no thx, would rather ldar


----------



## National Rodgerism (Nov 4, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> I have spoken in person with the CTO of Philips and he had an absolute shit tier salary (170k/year) for 60 hours/week. And that's in the netherlands where you pay 52% income tax, so you get like 80k of that. What a joke.


Those social services for shitskin migrants ain't gonna pay themselves boyo.


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 4, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> I have spoken in person with the CTO of Philips and he had an absolute shit tier salary (170k/year) for 60 hours/week. And that's in the netherlands where you pay 52% income tax, so you get like 80k of that. What a joke.


Government takes your money to give to degenerates and migrants.


----------



## reptiles (Nov 4, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> NEETcels are laughing while looking at this





Neet is asking to never ascend


----------



## jackthenerd (Nov 4, 2019)

It's all about IQ and luck.


----------



## justanothergymcell (Nov 4, 2019)

middayshowers said:


> *Careermaxing*
> 
> This applies mainly to youngcels
> 
> ...


Corporate accounting and finance pays are decent careers, but hardly six figure careers. I don't even know what management consulting is, but that sounds like some bullshit. Big law is legitimate, but extremely competitive. In fact, you are given a rank in your class, and even at a top 10 schools, you need to be on the top 10 to 20 percent of your class at minimum to make it in big law. Making it in big law is about the same odds as being born a Chad. 

The best choice still remains stem if you want to be a corporate grunt. Many surverys and studies on job satsifcation growth, etc consistently rank these jobs as highest, considering many different factors that is more than just compensation.


----------



## IronMike (Nov 4, 2019)

Unless you are the top 5% for your company and getting contacted by recruiters every week, DO NOT JOB HOP.

It makes more sense to stay with one company to guarantee pension. It pays off in the log run.


----------



## SHARK (Nov 4, 2019)

No point of working as an ugly male.

Work to make your boss richer so he can fuck your oneitis.

Work to program a dating app so Chad can fuck your oneitis.

By working, you are just helping increase the quality of life for good looking people, increasing hypergamy, and get nothing in return. You are digging your own grave.


----------



## Gosick (Nov 4, 2019)

SHARK said:


> No point of working as an ugly male.
> 
> Work to make your boss richer so he can fuck your oneitis.
> 
> ...


neetcel life awaits me, if not the rope


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 4, 2019)

I hope I die soon


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 4, 2019)

justanothergymcell said:


> Corporate accounting and finance pays are decent careers, but hardly six figure careers. I don't even know what management consulting is, but that sounds like some bullshit. Big law is legitimate, but extremely competitive. In fact, you are given a rank in your class, and even at a top 10 schools, you need to be on the top 10 to 20 percent of your class at minimum to make it in big law. Making it in big law is about the same odds as being born a Chad.
> 
> The best choice still remains stem if you want to be a corporate grunt. Many surverys and studies on job satsifcation growth, etc consistently rank these jobs as highest, considering many different factors that is more than just compensation.


For STEM you have to be intelligent though


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 4, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> For STEM you have to be intelligent though


I hope I die soon


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 4, 2019)

SHARK said:


> No point of working as an ugly male.
> 
> Work to make your boss richer so he can fuck your oneitis.
> 
> ...


Yeah it’s not like you’d be making money or anything.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 4, 2019)

Death is bliss


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 4, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> I hope I die soon


You hope you die soon?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 4, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> You hope you die soon?


Yes


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 4, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Yes


Why is that boyo?


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 4, 2019)

fobos said:


> I'm going to become instagram influencer


Chads me


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Nov 5, 2019)

You left one _very _important thing out. Kissing ass/sucking up and networking like crazy. 

All of which requires a higher degree of NT-ness. Which sorely, many here lack.


----------



## IWantToMax (Nov 5, 2019)

In all honesty it sounds like a way to waste your youth.


----------



## justanothergymcell (Nov 5, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> For STEM you have to be intelligent though


True dat.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 5, 2019)

the brit method


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 5, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Work 14 hours a day theory


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 5, 2019)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> Selling drugs is more profitable


Not really tbh, used to sell weed and back in the day you could make shitloads, especially from coke. Now you get busted quickly, and the pruces are way lower


----------



## Blackout.xl (Nov 5, 2019)

Fuck that shit. What everyone needs here is *passive income. *

Without that, you are going to be a wageslave for a long time


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 5, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Why is that boyo?


He's craving for your attention.


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 5, 2019)

Tradermaxxing is legit too


----------



## middayshowers (Nov 5, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Fuck that shit. What everyone needs here is *passive income. *
> 
> Without that, you are going to be a wageslave for a long time


and how do you get a passive income? by making a high salary and being able to invest it to then gain compound returns

good luck making passive income without capital


----------



## Blackout.xl (Nov 5, 2019)

middayshowers said:


> and how do you get a passive income? by making a high salary and being able to invest it to then gain compound returns
> 
> good luck making passive income without capital


You don’t need to wage slave to get a passive income. Small amounts of capital are all that’s needed


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Nov 5, 2019)

thanks grandpa


----------

